# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Is too much light bad for killies?

## chicknb

Hi all, I was wondering if having strong light in the aquarium may affect the color of the fish. I have a 20 gal planted tank with 2X23 W screw in fluorescent bulbs (6000º K) and since I moved my fish to this tank they started getting a darker coloration mainly in their upper body (like a sun tan). I am not sure if that is Ok with them or if I have to reduce the amount of light in the tank. I could switch to 2X15 W if any of you think that would be better. 

I would appreciate your comments.

Tony

----------


## whuntley

Most killies I have kept flourish under strong lighting. I believe plants make for healthier tanks, so the low light levels in many of mine is an economic problem, only. Many old-timers thought killies wanted near dark conditions. I'm not one of them. [Just old.]

There are many hundreds of species, and no one has kept all of them. Of the few dozen species I have maintained, I cannot recall one that didn't do OK with bright light, as long as they had a shady place to rest (plant cover) and enough structure to minimize bullying.

Wright

----------


## chicknb

Wright, I really appreciate your comments. I belive I will provide more cover for them with plants like riccia and salvinia sp. I was just concerned that this situation could have an effect on the color of my fish (in another post I showed a picture of my SJO  :Crying:  ) but your opinion makes me believe that it is not because of the light. When I was doing my postdoc in Berkeley early this year I went to a meeting of the BAKA and the host had a fishroom with absolutely no light in the tanks although I don't remember the exact reason for that. In any case, my plants are growing, my fish look healthy (a couple of them are laying eggs already) and I keep doing water changes weekly or twice a week (30%).

Thanks again for your help.

Tony

----------

